# اريد الدخول في الدين المسيح



## marouane131 (10 يوليو 2008)

اريد المساعدة من فضلكم انا من الدزائر اود الدخول في الدين المسيح لكن لا اعرف كيف ولمن اذهب ممكن المساعدة


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اريد الدخول في الدين المسيح*

*ماذا تريد بالتحديد
هل التعرف على المسيحية
أم أنك تعرفت على المسيحية وتريد أن تتخذ خطواط عملية لتكون مسيحيا*


----------



## My Rock (10 يوليو 2008)

الأخ العزيز
حولت طلبك الذي ارسلته على البريد الألكتروني, الى الجهات المختصة و التي نتعاون سوياً معها لأرشاد الأشخاص الذين في الجزائر من خلال المراكز المسيحية المختصة

انتظر الرد منهم في كيفية التواصل معهم و الالتحاق بمراكزهم الخاصة

الرب ينور طريقك


----------



## صوت الرب (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اريد الدخول في الدين المسيح*




marouane131 قال:


> اريد المساعدة من فضلكم انا من الدزائر اود الدخول في الدين المسيح لكن لا اعرف كيف ولمن اذهب ممكن المساعدة


كخطوة أولى لتعرف المسيح و المسيحية يجب
عليك قراءة الكتاب المقدس كاملا و تفاسيره
ثانيا أذهب إلى أقرب كنيسة فهناك سيرشدزنك
و يساعدونك و يعلموك ما لا تعلم
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك


----------



## iraqi jesus son (10 يوليو 2008)

قال السيد المسيح : «وَتَعْرِفُونَ الْحَقَّ، وَالْحَقُّ يُحَرِّرُكُمْ». يوحنا32:8

لربما قرأت كتب دينية اخرى ولم تشعر بالطمأنينة بل الخوف من العقاب

ابدأ بقراءة الكتاب المقدس واذا شعرت بان مخاوفك وقيودك قد تخلصت منها

فاعلم انك تقرأ الحق وسيكون لك حياة ابدية 

يجب ان تتاكد اين سيكون مصيرك بعد الموت الحياة الابدية ام الموت الابدي لا ثالث لهما
 ولا تعتمد على احتمالات لان تلك هي حياتك الابدية التي انت الذي تقرر اين ستقضيها


فَأَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: لاَ أَحَدَ يُمْكِنُهُ أَنْ يَرَى مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ إِلاَّ إِذَا وُلِدَ مِنْ جَدِيدٍ»يوحنا3:3


----------



## بنت البحرين (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: اريد الدخول في الدين المسيح*



صوت الرب قال:


> كخطوة أولى لتعرف المسيح و المسيحية يجب
> عليك قراءة الكتاب المقدس كاملا و تفاسيره
> ثانيا أذهب إلى أقرب كنيسة فهناك سيرشدزنك
> و يساعدونك و يعلموك ما لا تعلم
> الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك



المتحول من مسلم لمسيح معناه - الردة-

والردة امر لا يغفر له  \وعقابه القتل


هل انت مسلم؟؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: اريد الدخول في الدين المسيح*



بنت البحرين قال:


> المتحول من مسلم لمسيح معناه - الردة-
> 
> والردة امر لا يغفر له وعقابه القتل



*هل يوجد نص قرآنى ينص على قتل من يريد ترك الإسلام
هذا أولا

أما ثانيا فلنجعلها بعد أجابتك *


----------



## املا (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اريد الدخول في الدين المسيح*

تم التصويت 


نتمنى منك التواصل معنا و التفاعل مع المشاركات حتى يتسنى للاخوه هنا تقديم المساعده


----------



## fredyyy (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: اريد الدخول في الدين المسيح*



بنت البحرين قال:


> والردة امر لا يغفر له \وعقابه القتل


 
*لهذا يترك الناس معتقداتك لأنها بلا رحمة وشيمتها القتل والتعدي على حقوق الله الخالق *

*أنظر ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس *

*المسيح جاء ليخِّلص العالم*

يوحنا 3 : 17
 لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُرْسِلِ اللَّهُ ابْنَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ *لِيَدِينَ الْعَالَمَ* بَلْ *لِيَخْلُصَ* *بِهِ الْعَالَمُ*. 

**********************************
*المسيح جاء ليخلِّص الخطاة لا ليُهلكهم*


 تيموثاوس الاولى 1 : 15 
صَادِقَةٌ هِيَ الْكَلِمَةُ وَمُسْتَحِقَّةٌ كُلَّ قُبُولٍ أَنَّ *الْمَسِيحَ يَسُوعَ جَاءَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لِيُخَلِّصَ الْخُطَاةَ* الَّذِينَ أَوَّلُهُمْ أَنَا. 

**********************************

*لم يأتي للدينونة بل للخلاص من عقاب الخطية*

يوحنا 12 : 47 
وَإِنْ سَمِعَ أَحَدٌ كلاَمِي وَلَمْ يُؤْمِنْ فَأَنَا لاَ أَدِينُهُ *لأَنِّي لَمْ آتِ لأَدِينَ* الْعَالَمَ *بَلْ لأخَلِّصَ الْعَالَمَ*. 

**********************************

*السيف لا مكان له في المسيحية
*
متى 26 : 52 
فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: *رُدَّ سَيْفَكَ* إِلَى مَكَانِهِ. لأَنَّ كُلَّ الَّذِينَ يَأْخُذُونَ السَّيْفَ *بِالسَّيْفِ يَهْلِكُونَ*!

**********************************

*لهذا *
*يهــــرب **النــــاس *
*الى المسيح **في المسيحية*

*لأنه يعطيهم حياة ولم يأتي ليُميتم*​


----------



## marouane131 (23 يوليو 2008)

انا اريد المساعدة ولم يساعدني احد حتى الان


----------



## Bent el Massih (23 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: اريد الدخول في الدين المسيح*



marouane131 قال:


> انا اريد المساعدة ولم يساعدني احد حتى الان


 

*سلام المسيح معك*​ 


*# .................................. #*​ 
*لا للإتصالات الخاصة *​ 
*ما تستحي أن تقوله علناً لا تقوله في السر*​ 
*مشرف القسم*​


----------



## fredyyy (23 يوليو 2008)

marouane131 قال:


> .
> اريد المساعدة من فضلكم انا من الدزائر اود الدخول في الدين المسيح لكن لا اعرف كيف ولمن اذهب ممكن المساعدة
> .


 

*المسيحية ليست دين تدخلة *

*بل حياة تعيشها مع الله على أساس المصالحة معه بدم المسيح *

*فتثمر للبر وتكره الشر ويتجدد ذهنك وتطمن حياتك الأبدية *

*لنوال كل هذا وأكثر ... إقرأ الكتاب المقدس وتعلم أن تطلب من الله كل ما تريده*

*فالصلاة حديث شخصي بينك وبين الله ... يعرف كل ما في قلبك وتعرف كل ما في قلب الله *

*لكن أعطية افرصة لذلك*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: اريد الدخول في الدين المسيح*



marouane131 قال:


> انا اريد المساعدة ولم يساعدني احد حتى الان



*ما نوع المساعدة التى تبغيها *


----------



## Bent el Massih (23 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: اريد الدخول في الدين المسيح*



karima قال:


> *​​​*​
> 
> 
> *# .................................. #*
> ...




*أعتذر لم أقصد الإساءة
فالأخ طلب مرة أن يساعده أحد لكي ينضم إلى كنيسة و طلب مني المساعدة فأردت مساعدته بحيث إتصلت بمسيحي في الكنيسة في الجزائر لذا طلبت منه الإميل كي يتصلوا به
سامحوني إن أخطأت*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: اريد الدخول في الدين المسيح*



karima قال:


> *أعتذر لم أقصد الإساءة
> فالأخ طلب مرة أن يساعده أحد لكي ينضم إلى كنيسة و طلب مني المساعدة فأردت مساعدته بحيث إتصلت بمسيحي في الكنيسة في الجزائر لذا طلبت منه الإميل كي يتصلوا به
> سامحوني إن أخطأت*



*ليس فى الأمر أساءة أختنا الكريمة "كريمة", إنما الأمر هو لتأمينك, فهناك حيل كثيرة يدعيها كثير من المسلمين للأضرار بالمسيحيين, وخاصة من هم من خلفية إسلامية.*


----------



## Bent el Massih (23 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: اريد الدخول في الدين المسيح*



صوت صارخ قال:


> *ليس فى الأمر أساءة أختنا الكريمة "كريمة", إنما الأمر هو لتأمينك, فهناك حيل كثيرة يدعيها كثير من المسلمين للأضرار بالمسيحيين, وخاصة من هم من خلفية إسلامية.*



*شكرا لك أخي
الرب يباركك*


----------



## marouane131 (24 يوليو 2008)

من فضلكم نا  في الانتضار من يساعدني انا واصدقائي شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## fredyyy (24 يوليو 2008)

marouane131 قال:


> من فضلكم نا في الانتضار من يساعدني انا واصدقائي شكرا شكرا شكرا


 


*هل قرأت المشاركات السابق ؟ *

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: اريد الدخول في الدين المسيح*



marouane131 قال:


> من فضلكم نا  في الانتضار من يساعدني انا واصدقائي شكرا شكرا شكرا



*أكرر, ما نوع المساعدة التى تبغيها *


----------



## marianne11 (30 يوليو 2008)

اول سؤال اين قال عيسى انا الاهكم اعبدوني صراحة


----------



## marouane131 (30 يوليو 2008)

*# .......................... #

يجب أن تكون أكثر أدباً في ألفاظك*


----------



## marouane131 (30 يوليو 2008)

*# .......................... #*

*لا لغير المسيحيات في هذا القسم*


----------



## fredyyy (30 يوليو 2008)

marianne11 قال:


> اول سؤال اين قال عيسى انا الاهكم اعبدوني صراحة


 


*الرد على سؤالك هنا*

*أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه الله*


----------



## ASTRO (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: اريد الدخول في الدين المسيح*



fredyyy قال:


> *الرد على سؤالك هنا*
> 
> *أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه الله*



شكرا على ردك الواضح للجميع


----------



## jojo153 (31 يوليو 2008)

حذف وحذف

# ............................. #

*أكتب ما يليق فلا ُتحذف مشاركاتك*


----------



## silina (2 أغسطس 2008)

لا يجد شئ في هدا الرد سوى اثبات ان عيسى مجرد بشر مثلي مثلكم والله شئ غريب *# ........ #*
عايزنا نعبد بشر ونترك الله يا رب اهديهم واهدي ابن بلدي ........

*تم حذف الألفاظ الرديئة *

*المشرف*


----------



## fredyyy (2 أغسطس 2008)

silina قال:


> لا يجد شئ في هدا الرد سوى اثبات ان ......... مجرد بشر مثلي مثلكم والله شئ غريب *# ........ #*
> عايزنا نعبد بشر ونترك الله يا رب اهديهم واهدي ابن بلدي ........
> 
> *تم حذف الألفاظ الرديئة *
> ...


 

*المؤمنين المسيحيين الحقيقيين يعبدون الله الواحد *

*ويتمسكون بعبادة الله ولا يعبدون انسان*

*صححي معلوماتك قبل أن تشاركي*


----------



## أَمَة (2 أغسطس 2008)

fredyyy قال:


> *المؤمنين المسيحيين الحقيقيين يعبدون الله الواحد *
> 
> *ويتمسكون بعبادة الله ولا يعبدون انسان*
> 
> *صححي معلوماتك قبل أن تشاركي*


 
هؤلاء يا فريدي شكلهم شلة عيال (مش بالضرورة في العمر)  جايين يعلبوا
حافظين كم كلمة من الأكبر منهم، وفكروا أنهم في أسئلتهم راح يهدوا المنتدى على راسنا.
شوف مروان مثلا الذي كان أول من سأل وبقي يكرر نفس السؤال انه عاوز مساعدة، وهو لا يقرأ الردود ولم يكن الرد هو الهدف من السؤال.

الله يكون بعونك ويبارك الرب تعبك
وينور عقولهم - لأنه هو وحده محب البشر

سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ونعمة​


----------



## استفانوس (2 أغسطس 2008)

عليك ان تعلم يامروان انك مكشوف لدى الادارة
فلاتقول ان احد سرق الايميل بتاعك
لان كل مشاركاتك هي في نفس الاي بي
لاينفعك الكذب هنا


----------



## fredyyy (2 أغسطس 2008)

*أمة*

هؤلاء يا فريدي شكلهم شلة عيال (مش بالضرورة في العمر) جايين يعلبوا
حافظين كم كلمة من الأكبر منهم، وفكروا أنهم في أسئلتهم راح يهدوا المنتدى على راسنا.

*ولا يهمك عندنا صبر يكفي الكل *

*وهذة هي الروح الحقيقية للخادم الذي يبغي ربح النفوس *

*... طول أناة محبة ...*

شوف مروان مثلا الذي كان أول من سأل وبقي يكرر نفس السؤال انه عاوز مساعدة، وهو لا يقرأ الردود ولم يكن الرد هو الهدف من السؤال.

*شوفي عندنا علاج لكل الحالات *

*لكن الهدف في النهاية *
*أن زوارنا ... قرأوا ... وشاهدوا ... وأخذوا فرصة للتوبة *
*وكل انسان مسئول مسؤلية شخصية أمام الله عن ما حصل عليه*​ 
الله يكون بعونك ويبارك الرب تعبك
وينور عقولهم - لأنه هو وحده محب البشر

*شكراً على مشاعرك المقدسة نحو إخوتك*

*وتمنياتك الحلوة للبعيدين حتى المستهترين منهم*​ 

سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ونعمة 


*الرب يبارك خدمتك ويملأ قلبك بالحق*​


----------



## أَمَة (2 أغسطس 2008)

استفانوس قال:


> عليك ان تعلم يامروان انك مكشوف لدى الادارة
> فلاتقول ان احد سرق الايميل بتاعك
> لان كل مشاركاتك هي في نفس الاي بي
> لاينفعك الكذب هنا


 
اخي استفانوس المبارك
كلنا نعرف أن الكذاب وأبو الكذب يسول لعقولهم المسكينة أن كذبهم يوصلهم الى مبتغاهم...
لأنهم على ضلال مبين

الكذب خطيئة وفقا للوصايا العشرة في الكتاب المقدس. والرب يسوع المسيح أوصانا ألا نكذب.

سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ونعمة​


----------



## أَمَة (3 أغسطس 2008)

fredyyy قال:


> *أمة*
> 
> هؤلاء يا فريدي شكلهم شلة عيال (مش بالضرورة في العمر) جايين يعلبوا
> حافظين كم كلمة من الأكبر منهم، وفكروا أنهم في أسئلتهم راح يهدوا المنتدى على راسنا.​
> ...


 
اوافقك بكل شيء قلته يا فريدي
لأن هذا هو كلام من يتبع المسيح​ 
تحضرني هنا قصة صغيرة عن أحد الشهداء، تظهر عمل الرب الخلاصي حتى للذين يقتربون منه بهزئ وسخرية.
كان هناك مهرج (كوميديان) في القرون الاولي للمسيحية اسمه بوربافيريوس، كانت له شعبية كبيرة وكان يعرض نكته اللاذعة عن الديانة المسيحية وعن المسيحيين أمام حكام روما.
وذات مرة أراد أن يهزأ بسر المعمودية. 
فأحضر الى المسرح وعاءا كبيرا وملأه بالماء، وبدأ في التهريج عن "هبل" المسيحيين كيف أنهم يؤمنون أنهم يخلصون عن "طريق التغطيس في الماء". 
وخاطب الحضور قائلا: دعنا نرى سويا كيف يتم هذا الخلاص المزعوم.
ووقف في الماء وبدأ يقول كلاما مستهزئا موجها الى رب المجد يسوع المسيح لأن يمنحه الخلاص عن طريق هذا الماء، واسترسل في الطلبة الدُعائية لكي يزيد من الإستهزاء وإضحاك الحضور، ثم غطس في الماء.
وعندما صعد منه بدأ يتكلم مثل المسيحيين المبشرين. ظن جمهور المشاهدين أن ذلك كان ضمن الإستعراض وبدوا يضحكون ساخرين من المسيحيين ومجدفين على الروح القدس.
فما أن رأى بوربافيريوس هذا حتى بدأ بالدفاع عن الرب يسوع المسيح وعن عمله الخلاصي وعن المسيحيين بطريقة واضحة للجميع، وخصوصا للحكام الموجودين، أنه كان جديا في كلامه ولم يكن ذلك من ضمن الترفيه بشيء.
فسأله الحاكم عما حصل له وعما إذ أصبح مؤمنا بالمسيح. 
أعلن بوربافيريوس إيمانه على الملأ، ونال إكليل الشهادة.

ممجد الرب في كل أعماله.​ 
سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ونعمة​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اريد الدخول في الدين المسيح*



> الموت للمرتدين



*مانت قاتل مثل محمدك الدنئ الذي هو ادني الخلق خلقا انت هتموتة لية حبيبي لو كان مرتد دة اصلا مسلم كداب ومش هيدخل هل الهك ضعيف حبيبي بدافع عنة الهك القاتل رد عليا*


----------



## fredyyy (3 أغسطس 2008)

nasrallah قال:


> *# ................................ #*
> 
> *الموت للمرتدين*
> 
> *حرر بواسطة ........ Fredyyy*


 


*وفيه حد يعرف ربنا يتمنى الموت للناس *

يوحنا 10 : 10 
.......... وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَقَدْ *أَتَيْتُ لِتَكُونَ لَهُمْ حَيَاةٌ* وَلِيَكُونَ لَهُمْ أَفْضَلُ.


----------



## fredyyy (3 أغسطس 2008)

* تم الرد الكامل على صاحب الموضوع *

*بعد إذن الأحباء*

*يغلق*


----------

